# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Operacioni i vesheve

## bluetone

tung

a mund te me tregoni se sa mund te jete cmimi per operimin e vesheve(qe e ka ma qitne ma perpara) ne kosove edhe pom doket qe kta po bojshin veq ne gjakove nese mundeni me me dhon nr e tel te mjekut.

----------


## teta

kryhet ne gjdo klinike te orl si ne Kosove ashtu edhe ne Shqiperi
qmimi ne kliniken shtetrore eshte 200 euro,ndersa ne klinikat private shkon deri 500 euro.

----------


## ABIGAIL

Ne Athine qe bene 2 shoqet e mia ne nje nga spitalet private paguan nga 1500 euro, por puna ishte fantastike.

----------


## bluetone

Kam rene ne dileme a eshte me mire me sigurt ne kliniken shteterore apo private?

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

ik me mire ne ndonje privat se ne shtet skemi besim mbase del edhe pa vesh fare
se ne doktor shteteror ka dy mundesi :i hutuar:  do dalesh pa vesh o me ndonje vesh si parafango
shaka bej duhet te vendosesh vet

----------


## EuroStar1

Prap ky ? Leri ore veshet sic i ke se po i ben gjynah Allahut

----------


## illyrian rex

> tung
> 
> a mund te me tregoni se sa mund te jete cmimi per operimin e vesheve(qe e ka ma qitne ma perpara) ne kosove edhe pom doket qe kta po bojshin veq ne gjakove nese mundeni me me dhon nr e tel te mjekut.



Kete operim mund ta krysh ne Gjakove te dr. Besnik Bardhi.
Nuk me kujtohet adresa e sakte, por gjendet ne lagjen Blloku i Ri, afer shkolles fillore Mustafa Bakija. 

Nese je shume i interesuar, neser do te sjell me shume info.

----------


## illyrian rex

E gjeta...

http://home-and-garden.webshots.com/...18244226Kxyrgc

Ketu paska info te mjaftueshme.
Numrin e tel e ke te foto e pare.

----------


## bluetone

Flm per linkun e dhene.

----------


## bluetone

> Prap ky ? Leri ore veshet sic i ke se po i ben gjynah Allahut


EuroStar 1 une te kallzove ty madje kam bere pyetje ne forume islame ja nje pergjiegje mund ta lexosh ketu http://www.islamieshtedrit.com/pyetj...heme_id=160465

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

mos bej reklama forumesh se do perjashtohesh

----------


## Ntonaldi

[QUOTE=teta;2897579]kryhet ne gjdo klinike te orl si ne Kosove ashtu edhe ne Shqiperi
qmimi ne kliniken shtetrore eshte 200 euro,ndersa ne klinikat private shkon deri 500 euro.[/QU

Dini naj nje person qe kuminikoj per operim

----------


## Ntonaldi

> kryhet ne gjdo klinike te orl si ne Kosove ashtu edhe ne Shqiperi
> qmimi ne kliniken shtetrore eshte 200 euro,ndersa ne klinikat private shkon deri 500 euro.


Mun me lesh nr cel

----------


## teta

lexo mesazh privat

----------

